# Need a larger push stick/plunger for #12 Electric  Grinder to prevent blow back



## meatsweats86 (Jan 2, 2020)

Can anybody recommend a good push stick for a #12 Meat Grinder. I currently own the Kitchener #12  Meat Grinder and when pushing already ground meat down the neck, the meat blows past the plunger because the diameter is not wide enough and makes it difficult.

 Looking to see if anybody knows of a little wider plunger that might help with this issue . I know that freezing the meat helps and doing the first grind with the tube on also helps, but that is not always an option. Wondering why they don't make push sticks with a seal on them to make it easier to push coarse ground meat down the neck without getting blow back.


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 2, 2020)

Does your grinder have a variable speed?  Try different settings for the second grind.


----------



## kit s (Jan 2, 2020)

meatsweats86 said:


> Can anybody recommend a good push stick for a #12 Meat Grinder. I currently own the Kitchener #12  Meat Grinder and when pushing already ground meat down the neck, the meat blows past the plunger because the diameter is not wide enough and makes it difficult.
> 
> Looking to see if anybody knows of a little wider plunger that might help with this issue . I know that freezing the meat helps and doing the first grind with the tube on also helps, but that is not always an option. Wondering why they don't make push sticks with a seal on them to make it easier to push coarse ground meat down the neck without getting blow back.


Well I am a thinking that they make it smaller so that air can escape past, other wise it would be hard to push down if you had it loaded with meat, sort of like a vapor lock thing. I is easier to partially freeze grond meat in strips before second grind as it does feed better....just my two cents, and can't swear to actual reason for smaller diameter.


----------



## tropics (Jan 2, 2020)

You can make a plunger or see if you can find a wood dowel that fits.
Richie


----------



## pops6927 (Jan 2, 2020)

Patience is the key.  Let the grinder do it's job, don't constantly keep plunging the meat into it; feed it a little at a time and drizzle a bit of water down the neck to keep it from sticking.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 2, 2020)

Do you have the one that has storage in it ?  This is the one I bought to replace the one that came with mine .






						Cabela's Commercial-Grade Grinder Stomper | Cabela's
					






					www.cabelas.com


----------

